# 2010 Season



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Marius,

The boar hunting season begins here at first of August, and believe me, I am in the forest :tongue:
Pictures later.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

This has been a bad year for me so far.....


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*2010 Seisoen*

Het darem 'n gemmie gekry, was 'n great jag. Het ook 'n Ribbok geskiet met die geweer. Het darem nog 'n kans op 'n koedoe later in Augustus... Hoe lyk dit met julle ouens se jagte vir 2010?


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bad year*



Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> This has been a bad year for me so far.....


Why so?


----------

